

Tutorial: Highly Available WordPress in AWS leveraging GlusterFS S3FS - celingest
http://blog.celingest.com/en/2013/09/10/highly-available-wordpress-1/utm=hn1609

======
e12e
Link failed to load for me; removing the paramaters on the end works:

[http://blog.celingest.com/en/2013/09/10/highly-available-
wor...](http://blog.celingest.com/en/2013/09/10/highly-available-wordpress-1/)

~~~
celingest
Thanks, re-posted!

